# WoC - Can we pull of a vampire look? (ie. Twilight..)



## allThingsGirl (Apr 15, 2009)

Don't hate me for liking the Twilight series. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But, how do you think a WoC would fit into the movie as a vampire?  The whole cast of vampires seems to be made up of the pale white that could go blond type person.

NOT that I want to be pale white and blonde...but I'd like to know if it look that good for us to go 2 shades lighter with blood like lips and whatever else goes with the vamp/goth look?

Also, how would you do that?  Wear a shade or two lighter in foundation?  Transparent finishing powder?  Do you necessarily have to have goth black hair?  etc..

What do you think?


----------



## Arisone (Apr 15, 2009)

As a WOC I believe we can pull it off. I wish I would see more WOC (especially Black and Asian) dressing as goths, punks, and vampires.  If I was going for the vampire look I would try to mimic Aaliyah's look in Queen of The Damned.  I loved how her skin had a golden sheen and the eye makeup didn't look too bad either.  I didn't care for the makeup used on the vamps from Twilight. I thought their makeup looked terrible (like baby powder used as foundation).


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arisone* 

 
_As a WOC I believe we can pull it off. I wish I would see more WOC (especially Black and Asian) dressing as goths, punks, and vampires.  If I was going for the vampire look I would try to mimic Aaliyah's look in Queen of The Damned.  I loved how her skin had a golden sheen and the eye makeup didn't look too bad either.  I didn't care for the makeup used on the vamps from Twilight. I thought their makeup looked terrible (like baby powder used as foundation)._

 
Do you know about the Harijuku district of Japan?  Even if you're familiar with it, check out "Gothic Lolita".
Don't know too much about twilight, but I think the main thing about people who are goth and do their makeup well... they don't fight the natural color of their skin.  A lot of the goths I know don't wear powder to lighten themselves.  If anything we darken our hair or color it but not always.
The queen of the damned look is ok.  I really like to focus on creating strong, but smooth shadows.


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 15, 2009)

when they describe the twilight character's in the book "The Cullen's" = the epitome of beauty.

Their make-up in the movie *(minus the white powder *they complained about that too ...so for the new movie coming out later on this year they should look much better *more $$$, better products*) *was pretty natural looking nothing dramatic at all.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 15, 2009)

as long as they dont look like eddie murphy's character in "Vampire in Brooklyn" then i'm cool.


----------



## elongreach (Apr 15, 2009)

I think it's possible.  I believe they did a lot of contouring and instead of using white, we would probably be a pale brown powder complextion.


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 15, 2009)

In twilight, there was only one african american vampire, Laurent. 




To me they didn't really do anything special to show that he was a vampire, except for the contacts. I do agree that the make up for the rest of the vampires in twilight was horrible. In one of the scenes, you see Edward's neck being really red and his face is so white its gray. There's an obvious line of foundation. Also in one scene on Esme, had a spot on her forehead where the foundation wasn't applied. I think If anything for Laurent they should of applied some type of powder over him to make him look a little bit pale.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions ladies!  

I forgot about Laurent, but you're right, there doesn't really seem to be anything done to him -- if I didn't know that was a scene from the movie, he could have been anything and not really a vampire.

I was trying to figure out how to do the makeup to look like a vampire/goth without the crazy outfits.  I imagine if I could pull off walking around in the Queen of the Damned outfit, the last thing people would be looking at would be my makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But, I agree, she does look pretty sweet in there.

Seems like in the Twilight movie, they dressed like "high schoolers" but still looked a tad vamp/goth.  I'm curious to see how they will look in the next movie without the white powder.

I have seen pix of people in the Harujuki district but don't know about "Gothic Lolita".  I'll have to check it out, thanks for the suggestion!

Hm..I'm trying to remember if there are any WoC in the "Underworld" series...


----------



## cocomia (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_In twilight, there was only one african american vampire, Laurent. 




To me they didn't really do anything special to show that he was a vampire, except for the contacts. I do agree that the make up for the rest of the vampires in twilight was horrible. In one of the scenes, you see Edward's neck being really red and his face is so white its gray. There's an obvious line of foundation. Also in one scene on Esme, had a spot on her forehead where the foundation wasn't applied. I think If anything for Laurent they should of applied some type of powder over him to make him look a little bit pale._

 
Yes, Esme's foundation wasn't blended too well in the movie! It's especially noticeable if you see it in the cinema (than if seen on TV) as the face is magnified so much!


----------



## cocomia (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't think that the pale look will really work for us but a matte smoky look (and light colored contacts on eyes) and a pale lip might be a better option for the goth look for WOC. Or if you want to be slightly more extreme, then dark eyes and dark lips might be a good option for you too. 

I'm curious about this, I think it might be a beautiful look, verrrry glam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please post a picture when you've tried it out!


----------



## doomkitteh (Apr 16, 2009)

What about salma hayek in dusk till dawn. I used to do goth-type makeup but I didn't do a lighter shade or anything, more of a golden bronzed face look is good, with dark lips and eyes.


----------



## Sexycocolatte (Apr 16, 2009)

rihanna has a fashionable goth look to me some times.


----------



## mehrunissa (Apr 16, 2009)

I think the vampire look that we're used to seeing in movies (pale, bloodless skin and the reddish lips) wouldn't work on people of color.  As lame as the makeup was on the white vampires in Twilight, imagine how much shittier it would have been if the same methods had been used on the guy who played Laurent.  He would've just looked ashy.

We have to reinterpret the look for ourselves.  What would our complexion look like if blood was no longer pumping through our veins, etc.  Or use your imagination and make up your own idea of what vampire of color would look like!


----------



## Khymeira (Apr 17, 2009)

You're damn right we can!











Haha, pardon my tranny vibes! It can't be helped with my awful bone structure! Lol!

To me, the vampy look is not necessarily epitomized by that pale skin. If that were the case, chances are, death would bring the darker complexion into icky shades of grey. And who wants that? 

Nonetheless, I've always been heavily intrigued by the alternative scene. As Mehrunissa said, it's about personal, ethnic interpretation.


----------



## doomkitteh (Apr 17, 2009)

Khymeira! what is that awesome lip colour you use ^


----------



## Khymeira (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doomkitteh* 

 
_Khymeira! what is that awesome lip colour you use ^_

 
It took me a long time to find a vampy shade that wasn't ruined by brown or purple undertones. But it's actually Maybelline's Moisture Extreme lipstick in a shade called "Midnight Red (e215)" which provided a nice enough base. Then I used Iman's Luxury Lip Shine in "Brazen", which makes it unforgivably crimson! 

I'm afraid I don't yet have the lipstick down pat, as this is my first time experimenting with lipstick publicly, but I think I did it decently.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Khymeira* 

 
_
To me, the vampy look is not necessarily epitomized by that pale skin. If that were the case, chances are, death would bring the darker complexion into icky shades of grey. And who wants that? 
_

 
Wow, these are wonderful pix.  Thanks for posting!  I love your makeup here.


----------



## doomkitteh (Apr 17, 2009)

I must try that Maybelline colour, I only have browny-red and purply dark colours. Reds tend to make me look like a hot mess.


----------



## Curly1908 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think we can, but as others say --> the super pale look just looks ashy on us.

I think a WOC vampire look should consist of TONS of highlighting.  That way, you could get the "paleness", but in an iridescent/warm way that wouldn't look ashy.  Smokey eyes, falsies, winged liner + blood red lips and you're done!


----------



## Nox (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Khymeira* 

 
_You're damn right we can!











Haha, pardon my tranny vibes! It can't be helped with my awful bone structure! Lol!

To me, the vampy look is not necessarily epitomized by that pale skin. If that were the case, chances are, death would bring the darker complexion into icky shades of grey. And who wants that? 

Nonetheless, I've always been heavily intrigued by the alternative scene. As Mehrunissa said, it's about personal, ethnic interpretation._

 
*GASP!*  That two-toned lip is so hot.  I am definitely going to try that one of these days.  Thanks for posting those images, it was inspiring.


----------



## Rudyru (Apr 26, 2009)

Not exactly a WOC (or woman for that matter, but w/e xD) but through my thorough research of Anne Rice's Vampire Chronicles series as the vampires "age," their skin begins to crystalize, like they begin to transform into something more statuesque. So maybe you can try highlighting like crazy. Not enough that you look like plastic, but kind of like how light reflects from a piece of glass. Or rather...you're illuminated rather than glowing. If that makes sense. lol


----------



## doomkitteh (Apr 26, 2009)

Hah, that's where I get my bronzey vampire look from. Them Anne Rice vampires are always gleaming like polished wood or somethin, come to think of it, I think even her non-vampiric WOC do that (rf. The Feast of All Saints).

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rudyru* 

 
_Not exactly a WOC (or woman for that matter, but w/e xD) but through my thorough research of Anne Rice's Vampire Chronicles series as the vampires "age," their skin begins to crystalize, like they begin to transform into something more statuesque. So maybe you can try highlighting like crazy. Not enough that you look like plastic, but kind of like how light reflects from a piece of glass. Or rather...you're illuminated rather than glowing. If that makes sense. lol_


----------



## JustSloan (May 18, 2009)

Farther into the series, when there's a sort of "Gathering" of many other vampires, there are more people of colour!  I believe the second or third book.. ( I haven't re-read them in a while)

But yes, we can totally pull off a "goth" look without being pasty/ashy looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Someone mentioned Queen of the Damned.  And that's where I automatically go when someone mentions a "Vamp of Colour"  Aaliyah's skin was just.. glowing.. very very sexy. without looking chalky.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 3, 2009)

Matte skin makes a huge difference. I'm NC42 and I don't go lighter, but I keep my face powdered and my brows dramatic black and I use a highlighter (one that's not glittery or shimmery) on my cheeks and down my nose when I want to look Vampire-like.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Khymeira* 

 
_You're damn right we can!











Haha, pardon my tranny vibes! It can't be helped with my awful bone structure! Lol!

To me, the vampy look is not necessarily epitomized by that pale skin. If that were the case, chances are, death would bring the darker complexion into icky shades of grey. And who wants that? 

Nonetheless, I've always been heavily intrigued by the alternative scene. As Mehrunissa said, it's about personal, ethnic interpretation._

 
That looks so hot and amazing.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Khymeira* 

 
_You're damn right we can!










_

 
You are seriously just drop dead beautiful! Wowwww. >_<


----------



## Lapis (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Khymeira* 

 
_You're damn right we can!











Haha, pardon my tranny vibes! It can't be helped with my awful bone structure! Lol!

To me, the vampy look is not necessarily epitomized by that pale skin. If that were the case, chances are, death would bring the darker complexion into icky shades of grey. And who wants that? 

Nonetheless, I've always been heavily intrigued by the alternative scene. As Mehrunissa said, it's about personal, ethnic interpretation._

 
You are lovely!!


As someone said Aaliyah in the queen of the damned, LA Banks has the vampire huntress series 
Damali has only had artist renditions but I think it's a pretty sexy dark look





Personally if I'm going for a dark/goth look, I'm going for perfect skin a airbrushed look, super smokey eye, red/black lip (I'll link a petrilude look with a similar lip), nothing on the cheeks, since I'd usually be pairing it with a corset or leather, that's enough for me

lips at 10 mins
YouTube - Seven Deadly Sins: Lust.


----------



## BlaqVixenBeauty (Jul 1, 2009)

Hmmm....what about Sanaa Lathan in Blade? I think she had a pretty sexy vampire look:


----------



## user79 (Jul 1, 2009)

You can still do gothic/vamp makeup without having pale skin, gothic makeup is more than just having pale white skin. If you're darker skinned that type of skintone will not be achievable and probably would look bad, but you can focus on other elements of gothic makeup, like the dark eye makeup, artistic eyeliner, and blood red lips.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Khymeira* 

 
_You're damn right we can!











Haha, pardon my tranny vibes! It can't be helped with my awful bone structure! Lol!

To me, the vampy look is not necessarily epitomized by that pale skin. If that were the case, chances are, death would bring the darker complexion into icky shades of grey. And who wants that? 

Nonetheless, I've always been heavily intrigued by the alternative scene. As Mehrunissa said, it's about personal, ethnic interpretation._

 
Wow Khymeira!!! i love this!


----------



## pheonix phire (Jul 5, 2009)

i think when it comes to the vampire thing..for a white person to pull it off..they make their skin look pale and pure..very porcelain doll like..but for the AA vampire..its the opposite..to make our skin look pure and beautiful we have to add color because makin us pale will just make us look dead..vampires generally dont look dead..they look transcended..for us we would use peachy, gold, and bronze colors on the face, smokey eyes, very deep red lips..things like that..what ever it takes to make our skin look pure and untouched..thats prolly why for white vamps they make them pale..cuz they start off pale..they tan to get darker but they start off beautiful and pale..i personally like that look on white people cuz i think it looks more natural.


----------



## Arisone (Jul 16, 2009)

I wish this the vampire look was a challenge.  I would love to see the looks the WOC on this site will come up with.


----------



## Diva009 (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arisone* 

 
_I wish this the vampire look was a challenge. I would love to see the looks the WOC on this site will come up with._

 
yes! that would be an awesome challenge. I'd totally take part.


----------



## LatteQueen (Jul 29, 2009)

I have to say u have  gorgeous teeth..
I was watching your video...

is that you in both pics? if so, HOT DAYUM....


----------

